# Narrow-front "tricycle" tractor -- any downside?



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a Ford 901. It has the narrow front.

I don't see those on modern tractors lately ... is there anything wrong with that setup? Any more prone to roll-overs, getting stuck, breaking parts -- anything like that?

I've already realized that standard trailer ramps won't work, but think I have a solution for that one.

Thanks!


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry guys, found my answer:
http://tractorforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=3633

Consensus is that they are less stable.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Daniel all I can say is that if you want to come on over and try shoving on my Case SC I will buy your beer for a year if you can tip it over. 

Maybe this could be a new reality show instead of cow tipping .... tractor tipping!

 


Andy


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL! Should I worry about mowing over small hills or anything like that?

I'll probably get somebody to fabricate a roll bar, just on principle ...


----------



## frankmako (Sep 13, 2008)

nothing wrong with them. that's all we had on the farm when i was a kid back in the 60's. never turned one over on the hills. but dad did flip one backward/over on the disk once. he was going up a steep hill trying to save time. that tractor never did run right after that.


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

in theory they should be easyier to roll because of the center of gravity and the spread of the weight. but ive never rolled one. and i havent rolled my wie front either. lawnmowers are a difernt story tho


----------

